# Front diff full of water!!!



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

i just got my bike back sat and i have been going over a few loose ends and thought to check my diffs out........rear checked out fine....then got to the front. as soon as i pull the fill plug out it gushes out water all over the floor........make a mad dash to find my drain pan and pulled the drain plug and out came milked oil and all!! whats the best way to flush it??? mineral spirits??? or diesel???

ive considered putting like a 20w-50 oil in the front diff.just something a little bit thicker than 10w-30......what do alot of you guys run??


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

seafoam is the best for getting water out . use 10-w40 in the front end thats what kawi reccomends


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortuately it is a common Brute problem. I just change mine after every
ride and flush with diesel since seafoam get expensive every week. I never flush the motor with diesel but the diff is a little more forgiving. Good Luck!


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

if u put transmission fluid in the front diff and spin it real good it will clean it out really good. Thats what i do. But just run whatever oil u put in ur engine in ur front diff.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

alright....thanks guys. i had a round about idea but just wanted you guys opinions too


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I drain mine, fill it back up ride around the yard & drain it again with oil. I do it several times.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea.....figure I'll jack the front end up and fill it up with diesel and rotate the tires for a bit and drain......and then try tranny fluid a few times. Then move to good oil


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

maybe some seals too.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh for sure......looks like my left axle seal is leaking.....along with my diff input shaft seal


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you're walkin on thin ice if you run anything other than 10/40 in your front differential.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Left front axle leaking here also...at least it was leaking and then it just stopped and diff is full of oil. But hey I'm not complaining b/c it looked like it was going to be a pain in the *** to change


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

*knock on wood* so far my front diff is still clean and clear... I was worried after the last ride cuz I was in the water pretty deep... but checked everything out and it was all good... except my airbox drain let a little bit of water into the air box... not a lot, but you can see the dirt residue...


----------



## Ford (May 25, 2011)

blue beast said:


> seafoam is the best for getting water out . use 10-w40 in the front end thats what kawi reccomends


I called the dealership and they said 80w 90 gear oil in both front and back


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Ford said:


> I called the dealership and they said 80w 90 gear oil in both front and back


not on a brute,it aint... the manual says 10-40..put 80-90 gear oil in it and watch it burn up in a hurry ... here it is from the specifications page for the front final drive...
Output Bevel Gear Case
Output Bevel Gear Backlash 0.05 ∼ 0.11 mm (0.0020 ∼ 0.0043 in.) – – –
(at output drive shaft spline)
Front Final Gear Case
Gear Case Oil (same engine oil):
Type API SF or SG – – –
API SH, SJ or SL with JASO MA – – –
Viscosity SAE 10W-40 – – –
Oil Level Filler opening bottom – – –
Capacity 0.40 L (0.42 US qt) – – –
Coupling Bushing Inside Diameter 13.000 ∼ 13.018 mm (0.5118 ∼ 0.5125 in.) 13.048 mm
(0.5137 in.)
LSD Clutch Torque:
(when variable differential control
lever is released.)
15 ∼ 20 N·m (1.5 ∼ 2.0 kgf·m, 11 ∼ 14 ft·lb) – – –
(when variable differential control
lever is pulled in.)
157 N·m (16 kgf·m, 116 ft·lb) or more – – –
Bevel Gear Backlash 0.10 ∼ 0.20 mm (0.004 ∼ 0.008 in.) – – –
(at pinion gear spline)
Rear Final Gear Case
Gear Case Oil:
Type
MOBIL Fluid 424 or CITGO TRANSGARD
TRACTOR HYDRAULIC FLUID
– – –
Oil Level Filler opening bottom – – –
Capacity 0.72 L (0.76 US qt) – – –
Rear Final Bevel Gear Backlash 0.04 ∼ 0.17 mm (0.002 ∼ 0.007 in.) – – –
(at pinion gear spline)


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

I see this is in the Kawi section, but the op didn't specify what bike he's talking about and there's a TCat in his sig......and I doubt the dealer would get the fluid wrong for BOTH diffs......at least I hope not...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats cause the thread is from 2010. someone dug up an old thread. Quik used to have an 840 brute


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahh crap.....I never even look at the dates in the 'active topics'. Sorry!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Ford said:


> I called the dealership and they said 80w 90 gear oil in both front and back


this dealer is smoking crack 10-40 per manual 80 or 90 will smoke the front dif in a hurry


----------

